#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Монизм vs Недуализм

## Vidyadhara

Я вынужден пояснить, что между монизмом и недуализмом есть разница, это не совсем одно и тоже. Монизм предполагает наличие единой сущности или субстанции, которая по разному может называться – Богом, Брахманом, Атманом, Дхармакаей - а всякая ограниченная индивидуальность есть проявление или эманация этого принципа. Недуализм говорит нам скорее о недвойственном _восприятии_, нежели указывает на то, что все является проявлением Единого принципа. Недуализм может быть монизмом, а может и не быть. То есть всякий монизм подразумевает недуализм, но не всякий недуализм является монизмом.

В связи с этим возникает вопрос: Дзогчен - это монизм или недуализм? Западная академическая наука склонна интерпретировать Дзогчен как разновидность первого (монизма). Насколько такое понимание соответствует традиции?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Я вынужден пояснить, что между монизмом и недуализмом есть разница, это не совсем одно и тоже. Монизм предполагает наличие единой сущности или субстанции, которая по разному может называться – Богом, Брахманом, Атманом, Дхармакаей - а всякая ограниченная индивидуальность есть проявление или эманация этого принципа. Недуализм говорит нам скорее о недвойственном _восприятии_, нежели указывает на то, что все является проявлением Единого принципа. Недуализм может быть монизмом, а может и не быть. То есть всякий монизм подразумевает недуализм, но не всякий недуализм является монизмом.
> 
> В связи с этим возникает вопрос: Дзогчен - это монизм или недуализм? Западная академическая наука склонна интерпретировать Дзогчен как разновидность первого (монизма). Насколько такое понимание соответствует традиции?


Сами пояснили, но сами же не смогли сделать вывод из своего пояснения?
Даже если брать приведённое вами авторское пояснение, то только из него можно сделать вывод, что Дзогчен является недуализмом потому, что не предполагает никакую сущность или субстанцию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2022)

----------


## Aion

> Дзогчен - это монизм или недуализм?


Ни то, ни другое. Естественное состояние непостижимо для разума и невыразимо словами, это внеконцептуальный опыт.

----------

